# Enough is enough



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

So seven days with the deterrent collar and I just looked at him today and knew it was enough. He could not stop panting. and was just miserable. So I called the vet. got him in pronto, and the vet said it had healed enough to give it a shot without the collar.

Finn has been trying to lick everything, I stayed the afternoon to correct him if he licked. I don't think he understands anything about the wound, just what he is supposed to do and not do. 


He is trying to raid the garbage right now. All is well.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad you gave him the freedom from the collar. I'm sure he is much happier. Fingers crossed that the scab stays in place.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor guy.. I'm sure he is very happy to get that "cone" off of him!! Hope he behaves himself so he doesn't need to start wearing it again!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know I wouldn't do well having to wear one.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Poor baby, that looks miserable, hope he can stay without it.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What he really needed was to chew, something, anything. At firrst he went after Abby and she was like take my foot, I hear you bro. His neck is so sore, I really feel for the guy. The vet said a week in that collar is a long time. Puncture wound still looks bad, though. I might take half days off the rest of the week to stop him from worrying it.

So it turns out the A-holes that live behind us go to see my DH's band alot. So suddenly after taking years of abuse (described in many silly threads) they want to be best friends.

Yay, thats gonna happen <not> They just got a shih tzu and it is pretty cute. I hate not being able to hold a grudge,


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw glad things are starting to get better with Finn, and hey i cant hold a grudge either, no worries


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Glad to hear that Finn has freedome from the cone. I hope he continues to heal well, and is able to leave it alone. I know if I had a wound that looked like that in my butt, I wouldn't be able to just forget it was there!

Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Poor guy, I wouldnt be able to relax either with that on my neck either. Thank goodness he got it off. Now if he had to get something back on maybe you could get a blowup collar from Petco.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG I missed this...poor Finn!!! Puncture wound?!! He was attacked? OMG, poor Finn - poor you!! I feel so badly for him seeing the picture of him and his boo boo - I am sorry I missed this and I hope he heals so very quickly!

EDIT okay not attacked, I see that now. Just hoping he gets better soon!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How is Finn doing without the cone/collar of torture? I hope he is doing well and his wound is healing.:crossfing

The cute little shih-tzu would be hard to resist.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for asking!

Those puncture wounds are so slow to heal! Finn was on bed rest all weekend but he is not licking it anymore. I took him on our walk yesterday and I think it is because it increases the circulation it always looks a little red after that. I'm thinking no boating or swimming this weekend either. So three weeks of our too short summer! Oh well, could be worse. Abby is liking the walks just with her mom.

I don't want him to have endure that collar ever again!


----------

